# An Itch That Needs To Be Scratched



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've had this itch now for a couple of weeks. I want to buy a watch and have a rough idea what I'd like it to look like. Based on below, love to hear some suggestions.

The nearest I've come to buying is Snowy's Damasko DA-36...I wish I had bought it but no point in crying over spilt milk :crybaby:




Ideally it would a manual wind, but I would settle for an auto if I had to...could even be quartz for the right watch

If its a manual, it must not have a screw down crown (that's just plain daft!)

Movement can be a quality Chinese movement (i.e. cloned Unitas), doesn't have to be Swiss

No chrono dials / buttons

Probably a black dial...and must be very legible

Not bothered about lume

It can have day and date but doesn't have to

Arabic numerals preferred, possibly just hour markers but no Roman numerals

Modern / new style , not vintage

Second hand or new

Stainless steel, not gold

About 42+mm and round dial / case, no funny shapes....not over 44mm

Fixed bars: not bothered either way

Up to about Â£500.


Or shall I just stick with my Â£50 CWC G10?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Off the top of my head

Laco Pilot A auto - Miyota black, which is about Â£180 42mm

Stowa Flieger Automatik - which is about Â£500 but only 40mm

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm automatic, which is about Â£325 or you could buy my manual one for Â£265 so I can get a Sumo


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Was just about to say a Steinhart B-Uhr

I have one winging its way to me after much though and deliberation.

Someone on here found a flickr thread as well



Dare i say this...........................how about a Speedbird 3 from over on the other side?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions guys....I took a look a Parabola's Steinhart B-Uhr over on the 'other side' and need to add to my list:


No onion crowns or onion bezels

Apart from that, it looked really close...keep those suggestions coming...please...or I'll be forced to buy another electric.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I know what you mean, I was sorely tempted by that Damasko but I'm not buying anything until the house move is finished.

I like the clear simplicity of the Damasko, Sinn and Bell & Ross black dials, coupled with chunky hand sets.

I've toyed with the idea of an RLT6 or RLT37 as an alternative, although I find those dials are still a bit 'busy' (and they're probably very similar to the CWC that you've already got).

Might be worth a look at the 6 or 37 though.

Think Jungans make an aicraft-dial-style watch that might meet the critera as well, but can't remember the model. Saw it on a US website that sells aviation stuff. It had an interesting yellow and black hour hand that looked like the warning markings on aircraft.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds rather like this one:

Archimede Arcadia, ETA, 42mm










Which as it happens I was about to list!


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

My two pennyworth, how about a Longines Avigation Big Date if you can find one second hand. I bought this off of

ebay for just over three fifty and there was one on there with a bracelet (small date) which went for five fifty a couple of days ago.










It may be a little on the small side but apart from that it seems to tick most of the boxes.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

RLT69 (now why did I say that?)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys....I took a look a Parabola's Steinhart B-Uhr over on the 'other side' and need to add to my list:
> 
> 
> No onion crowns or onion bezels
> ...


Seiko SKX007 the best watch in the world and a diver's 

Failing that there's always a Rolex Sub the second best watch and also a diver's


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JohnT said:


> Failing that there's always a Rolex Sub the second best watch and also a diver's


Is that you JoT? Got one for Â£500? I'll take it! k:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

meistersinger?


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

How about a Ball Engineer Classic 40mm. I treated myself to one for Christmas (Only present I got too......) and that's close to ticking all the boxes










Pics off the web I'm afraid as I haven't got round to taking a photo yet

Frank


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JohnT said:
> 
> 
> > Failing that there's always a Rolex Sub the second best watch and also a diver's
> ...


Sorry Paul it's on hold, I will let you know if the deal falls through 

I have a nice Seiko diver's watch you can have though


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul, didnt you build just such a watch for Rich a while back?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Stowa Seatime? There was one going on 'the other side' recently. Great watch, which I used to covet - but my tastes have narrowed since. h34r:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I often wonder why I didn't just stick with my CWC G10!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the suggestions! It has been helpful, it really has...but generally too many autos, anyone got any more manual suggestions? 



itsguy said:


> Archimede Arcadia, ETA, 42mm
> 
> Which as it happens I was about to list!


I like it Guy but it looks a little too dressy with the shiny hands and hour markers



NickD said:


> My two pennyworth, how about a Longines Avigation Big Date


Nice...very nice...but the date window is a little on the large side :wink2:



pugster said:


> meistersinger?


Another good one...but why did they have to put a "0" in front of the single digit hours?



JonW said:


> Paul, didnt you build just such a watch for Rich a while back?


Do you mean the Italian, Jon? It's square 



squareleg said:


> Stowa Seatime? There was one going on 'the other side' recently. Great watch, which I used to covet - but my tastes have narrowed since. h34r:


Thanks Nick...took a look...too much diver for me.



Andy the Squirrel said:


> I often wonder why I didn't just stick with my CWC G10!


  and I may end up doing the same. :sadwalk:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

How about a Kienzle Atlantis Paul? Fits most of your criteria and probably get a S/H example for around Â£150. They're around 44mm from memory but very slim at around 9mm and with curved lugs they fit the wrist really well.




























Crap shot on my wife's 6.5" wrist










Years ago I did a review of this over on t'other side. I had the white dial example too but sold them both to fund something else. Great watch if you can find one though and you only have to wind it up every other day.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Fortis B42 auto?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone mentioned Tourby yet or the Speedbird III, auto again though. Also the onion crown on the Steinhart is an option, you'll be able to get one without on the Steinhart website.

O&W Ocean Master, though you may struggle sourcing one, finally there are plenty of Aristo that tick the box such as the Flight Control or the Beobachter, just check Neil Wood's site.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

If you fancy a fleiger, there is Archimede, Steinhart, Laco, Stowa and probably others to choose from!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Junkers 6262-2 from their Cockpit JU52 range?

38mm, rhonda quartz movement, rather than manual wind, but it's not an auto.

They've got quite a few in their 'cockpit' range that I like.

I may have to invest in one.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, second go. What about a black faced Glycine Bienne? I think it's now discontinued but I'm sure you can pick one up from ebay or such like.

I've only got the ivory dialled one, but it gives the idea....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i still have this unitas lying around if you are interested paul, plenty of change left over to buy an electric aswell


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This dial & handset....










....with this case....










....and a Seagull 3620 engine:










From Roland Kemmner 'Erkahund'.

Should be enough change out of Â£500 to pay Steve Burrage to assemble it for you


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

A Stowa Antea Black ticks most of your boxes - except it's "only" 39mm - however it does wear bigger (I should know, I like chunky :lol










if the mesh is too dressy for ya, then plain leather works too.










(From Stowa Website)

and just to agree with NickD - the black faced Glycine Bienne










Dressed Down with a Toshi :tongue2:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I know that this is a vintage, but to me it looks timeless and you could pick one up quite cheaply.

This one is quartz, but they are also available as manual

Adanac (Marathon/Gallet)










Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

dapper said:


> This dial & handset....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is serious pretty with it original dial! Im almost tempted myself...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > This dial & handset....
> ...


So am I Jon, and this is what I'm going for...with Alan's help after PMing him yesterday.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh no...another Damasko DA-36 is up for sale...now what do I do? :wallbash:  :hammer:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh no...another Damasko DA-36 is up for sale...now what do I do? :wallbash:  :hammer:


I bought the DA-36...no brainer really  . Can't wait for it to arrive :man_in_love: .

It'll be in the Sales Forum as soon as I realize I still don't get on with autos. :sadwalk: :hammer:


----------

